# Trying to get a dog, my rant.



## Grey Legion

Just so you know I will not post what breed I am looking for or the breeders I have contacted.

So for the past few weeks I have been searching high and low for a certain breed of dog, I have contacted every CKC reg'd breeder within a 5 hour drive radius. Out of all of them 2 have replied and stated that I should reply back if I am interested, which of course I did, never a reply back. I am starting to think that either these people are really busy and not interested in my requests or just plain ignorant to them. I have never been so disappointed. I know I can adopt a dog at any SPCA but we have gone that route in the past and it has not worked out. Now I don't want to start a debate on how one should raise or train a dog, but I am a responsible pet owner I do my research, I don't support puppy mills or pet shops, I just thought that going through a "approved" breeder would be a rewarding experience...it has been anything but.. 

Anyone else have problems trying to get a dog through a breeder, or is it just me?

thanks


----------



## bigfishy

look it up in www.kijiji.ca a lot of breeders selling their dogs

and most of them will have their parent on site to view



GET a doberman!!! SMART and CUTENESS overflow ++++++++++++++


----------



## Harry Muscle

If you were to decide to go the rescue/adoption route, check out www.petfinder.com . It catalogs all the dogs needing a home in all of North America. You can search by location and breed, etc. That's were I found my dog and it has worked out wonderfully.

Harry


----------



## Grey Legion

Kijiji - only shows cross breeds for what I am looking for from backyard breeders, I am sure this is not the case for all breeds.

I have a application in with the rescue agency for the breed of dog I am interested in.

So as you can see I have tried loads of options, nothing has panned out..


----------



## Mr Fishies

Grey Legion said:


> Anyone else have problems trying to get a dog through a breeder, or is it just me?
> 
> thanks


Not me personally, a colleague had been going through the same sort of issues.

Had a hard time getting people to return calls/emails etc, promised to send pics, never did...etc etc. Last time I heard he actually drove 2 hours to a breeders place to pick up a dog he'd finally chosen via email exchange of pics and info...and when he got there...

"My husband says the price we agreed on yesterday is too low...he doesn't want me to sell it for X hundred. How about X hundred + 200 more?"

"Is your husband here? Can we negotiate on this"

"Yes, he's here, but he doesn't want to get involved in the negotiations...the breeding is my business, he has a full time job."

It's not my aggro, but WTF?!? Flaky fools all around it seems. They may be able to get the right pair of dogs to "do what comes naturally", but it seems business and commerce does not come naturally to many breeders.


----------



## Grey Legion

Mr Fishies said:


> Not me personally, a colleague had been going through the same sort of issues.
> 
> Had a hard time getting people to return calls/emails etc, promised to send pics, never did...etc etc. Last time I heard he actually drove 2 hours to a breeders place to pick up a dog he'd finally chosen via email exchange of pics and info...and when he got there...
> 
> "My husband says the price we agreed on yesterday is too low...he doesn't want me to sell it for X hundred. How about X hundred + 200 more?"
> 
> "Is your husband here? Can we negotiate on this"
> 
> "Yes, he's here, but he doesn't want to get involved in the negotiations...the breeding is my business, he has a full time job."
> 
> It's not my aggro, but WTF?!? Flaky fools all around it seems. They may be able to get the right pair of dogs to "do what comes naturally", but it seems business and commerce does not come naturally to many breeders.


LOL..my thoughts 100%

These people seem to be so concerned for the dogs, they seem to forget that people need to own them, now not any people, but I have done my homework and have money in hand and they still refuse to reply to a phone call or email, I am never rude or overbearing (that is why I rant here hehe)
The only guy that even gave mt he time of day was a local breeder, he had no puppies but gave me a world of info and recommended some breeders he thought were as professional as himself...boy is he wrong I almost feel like calling him back and telling him about my experience as he runs the ontario club for the breed I am interested in, but that could work against me in the long run so I choose to rant online..

Thanks


----------



## Tabatha

We adopted our first pure bred dog though PetFinder, it was a great experience, he was 5 when we adopted him and he's 12 now, still active and fun. 

Many times rescue organizations are run by breeders, their way of giving back to the community. We adopted our second dog through the breeder who was running the rescue, a retired female, at the age of two. 

Mature dogs are the best, they bond and give many more years of love and enjoyment.


----------



## KnaveTO

I foster dogs that are available for adoption. Currently I have a boxer here at home that is looking for a family. She was rescued from a high kill shelter in the southern United States. Her and her puppies were apparently tossed from a moving vehicle. Her puppies (the 4 of the 6 that survived) have all been adopted. Should you want any more information please contact me via PM and I will get more information out to you about her. She has all her shots and has been spayed.

As for lack of responses. It is more than just the breeders. I get the same lack of responses from people that have expressed interest in her. Is frustrating to say the least.


----------



## E-J

There are also dogs on kijiji that are for free, as well as kittens


----------



## KnaveTO

Why I will *NEVER* buy a dog from PJ's

http://www.cbc.ca/marketplace/2009/how_not_to_buy_a_puppy/the_pet_store_supply_chain.html

ooops and this too

http://www.cbc.ca/marketplace/2009/how_not_to_buy_a_puppy/main.html


----------



## Grey Legion

Please refrain from mentioning any breeders,breeds or petshops my intent was not to start a thread that promotes any negativity, just wanted to know if other were having a hard time trying to get a dog from a CKC breeder.

For the record, I don't want a "free" dog/cat from kijiji been there done that
I want a specific breed that suits my lifestyle (large dog) I want one that from good stock as purity of breed is important to me. 

I should not have used the word "rant" I am frustrated but will not give up my search. Knave a huge shout out to you for what you do for dogs by fostering them, good for you my three cats were all from shelters and I am very happy with them, we also donate every month to the Humane Society in hopes it can go towards helping other animals in need.


----------



## E-J

Sorry I was just letting you know..


----------



## Grey Legion

E-J said:


> Sorry I was just letting you know..


No need to be sorry, was not a attack just the info I should have included in my original post.


----------



## Ciddian

Good Luck Grey, We had lots of issues trying to get a new cat.. and we wern't even that picky in all honestly.. 

I ended up with mistake litters from the next door neighboors instead. lol


----------



## MacFish

Bravo for trying to do this the right way!

Sorry to hear you are not having much luck. When We were looking for our dog, we did come across some seriously b*tchy breeders. Try going to dog show and talking to some of them. Not sure if you have seen the movie "Best in Show" but it is pretty like that without the humor!

We found ours from this site...

http://www.dogsincanada.com/breeders

You may have already tried that. We called a dozen or so breeders. Some were jerks, some only wanted to sell us a dog if we were going to show it but some were really nice people full of information that we didn't even know we needed to know. Keep trying until you find someone you like. If they aren't going to have any puppies in the near future, ask to get on their waiting list.


----------



## gucci17

My buddy is having a hard time looking for specific dog right now. The one breeder he was really interested wants my friend to sign a contract that would not let him neuter his dog. Parents are appearently show dogs and I believe they would like the opportunity to breed his dog if they choose. 

GL with your search Grey


----------



## Grey Legion

Thanks to all

still looking but made a few contacts along the way as I have been posting on a forum that deals witht he breed I want and showing my concerns.

I doubt I will see a dog until 2010 but I hope to actually make it out to a few breeders in the meantime..just glad that people turned on there computers and saw a email from me.. 

I'll keep you posted..I am actaully starting to think about creating a blog for this as I am sure many other people have had the same problems as I..

Thoughts ?


----------



## tooslow

Grey Legion said:


> The only guy that even gave mt he time of day was a local breeder, he had no puppies but gave me a world of info and recommended some breeders he thought were as professional as himself...boy is he wrong I almost feel like calling him back and telling him about my experience as he runs the ontario club for the breed I am interested in, but that could work against me in the long run so I choose to rant online..
> 
> Thanks


I know this is a delayed response but a guys got to work. LOL. but i would say to definitely tell this guy your experiences with the people he recommended to you. If i was a responsible person making recommendations based on my experiences but then someone i sent had a negative/different experience, i would want that info to govern how i would approach things in the future.

On a separate note, i don't completely understand why you would not include the breed you are looking into. I think that is a big piece of information you are leaving out, Ie getting an Akita or a Shitzu.


----------



## Mr Fishies

tooslow said:


> On a separate note, i don't completely understand why you would not include the breed you are looking into. I think that is a big piece of information you are leaving out, Ie getting an Akita or a Shitzu.


Just a guess but...if he doesn't mention breed there's no chance anyone will figure out he thinks they or their breeder friends are being weenies?


----------



## tooslow

i am not really sure if a lot of dog breeders are checking out GTAA. just a thought, but if you are a breeder reading this, i was not saying it was IMPOSSIBLE, so please keep your comments to yourself.  the only way i would understand it is if he was looking into getting a Tosa Inu or Dogo where there are only 2 breeders in all of ontario and quebec. but he said their were multiple breeders for the breed he was looking into so.....


----------



## Mr Fishies

tooslow said:


> ...i was not saying it was IMPOSSIBLE, so please keep your comments to yourself.  ...


I may not be correct, but you proved my point. Even you covered your ass...just in case someone was reading...in today's world of oversensitive, words hurt and you called me a bad name, see you in court...politically correct bullshit up the ying yang everybody walks on eggshells...even me sometimes.  Nuff said.

PS: Sorry to rant in the middle of your rant Grey...


----------



## blossom112

Mr Fishies said:


> I may not be correct, but you proved my point. Even you covered your ass...just in case someone was reading...in today's world of oversensitive, words hurt and you called me a bad name, see you in court...politically correct bullshit up the ying yang everybody walks on eggshells...even me sometimes.  Nuff said.
> 
> PS: Sorry to rant in the middle of your rant Grey...


Too much of this going on here !!!!
I agree!!!!


----------



## Grey Legion

Yup, my rant is not about the breed or really even the breeders, it is the lack of the simplest of respect when conducting business. Sure people are busy, sure they have lives, I do to but I take the time to contact them and my only request is that they contact me back, heck even if they told me to beat it, that would be better than no response at all. My tactics changed, I sent out a bulk email so every breeder could see at a glance who I was sending this request to, my inbox lit up and the phone starting ringing.. I am leaving Saturday to see a breeders kennel and will be seeing a 2nd one in 2-3 weeks.

Lastly, my request not to mention breed or breeder, was not really to hide the facts from the breeders it is so this post would not turn into a specific rant against anyone person or thing, there is far to much of that already and I want no part of it.


----------



## tooslow

ok, i get it, and yes i agree there isn't enough common courtesy anymore. To the point that it really shouldn't be called "common courtesy", it should just be called courtesy. It is quite sad when you think about it. But that is a whole other debate. LOL


----------



## Grey Legion

tooslow said:


> ok, i get it, and yes i agree there isn't enough common courtesy anymore. To the point that it really shouldn't be called "common courtesy", it should just be called courtesy. It is quite sad when you think about it. But that is a whole other debate. LOL


Your correct, it is the sad fact that there are simply to many people out there. So being rude to one, two or ten no longer matters. I sit in front of a PC all day, if I fail to return emails, phone calls etc..I have hell to pay.

But some turned out to be great people who took time to appologize in there delay to reply, that shows loads about there character..

hope to have a puppy in the next few months..I'll keep you posted..


----------



## tooslow

good luck to you, and i hope you end up with a happy, health addition to your family.


----------



## Mr Fishies

Maybe the next rant will be about what you stepped in on the way to the bathroom in the middle of the night?


----------



## Grey Legion

Mr Fishies said:


> Maybe the next rant will be about what you stepped in on the way to the bathroom in the middle of the night?


LOL, I am sure there may be a few of those..

Thansk to all for the support..


----------



## KnaveTO

Grey Legion said:


> LOL, I am sure there may be a few of those..
> 
> Thansk to all for the support..


Oh there will be, I can guarantee it.


----------



## Grey Legion

KnaveTO said:


> Oh there will be, I can guarantee it.


Plan on making a puppy pee pee safe area for the first little while to at least try to contain the Oops moments..


----------



## KnaveTO

Been trying that with my Boxer foster, but she was quite obviously an outdoor dog and is slowly getting used to the routine. No accidents for almost a week, definitely cause for celebration.


----------



## Grey Legion

Good to hear, Boxers are one of my favorite breeds were on my list of dogs to look into. But eh breed I finally chose is 100% the best for our lifestyle.

I'll be sure to spill all the beans soon enought..and say what breed..


----------



## blossom112

I think I know what breed ... I did get one but they are hard to get... GD the best in my books


----------



## MacFish

For potty training, hang a bell beside the door. Every time you go out, take the dogs paw and swipe the bell.

Eventually, it will learn to ring the bell when it has to go out. Some dogs catch on real quick. Vegas took about a month before he got it. It came in real handy when we were busy around the house. Hard to ignore a big Ding da ding ding ding.

Once he got a little older, he started using it for he wanted to go out and necessarily when he "had" to go out. If we ignored it, the ring got progressively louder until we took him out.



> Been trying that with my Boxer foster, but she was quite obviously an outdoor dog and is slowly getting used to the routine.


Boxers outside dogs??? Never heard of it. Maybe lounging in the summer sun but come October, my guy has to be dragged outside to go for a walk!


----------



## KnaveTO

Like I said she was obviously abused 

The male that got her pregnanat was obviously a lab because all the puppies look like labs... not an ounce of their mother in them... well except for the strength and energy levels... :lol:


----------



## Grey Legion

blossom112 said:


> I think I know what breed ... I did get one but they are hard to get... GD the best in my books


Ok, what breed then ?

Let's see who can guess..


----------



## Tabatha

Please say Bouvier or Irish Wolfhound.


----------



## MacFish

I can totally see you with a teacup chihuahua 

Walking it around G-Town in a nice brand new pair of blue trunks. Sweeeet.


----------



## Grey Legion

Nope,

Ok first hint. *They only come in one colour pattern.*


----------



## Windowlicka

It's gotta be either a Great Pyrenee or a Bernese Mountain Dog?

(we have a Gt. Pyr - beautifully well-natured animals.)


----------



## Tabatha

Dogue de Bordeaux


----------



## bluekrissyspikes

rotty? grrrr....... j/k rotties can be very nice, loving animals and gentle too as long as they are raised well.

knaveTO, good for you helping out that boxer. boxers are my favorite breed of dog. my family has adopted 3 times from boxer rescue.


----------



## Grey Legion

All wrong..this is getting to be fun 

Second Hint: *They have one outstanding feature that relates to their wild roots*


----------



## bluekrissyspikes

husky?  this is kinda fun


----------



## Windowlicka

Single colour pattern variant... Hmmm....

A Rhodesian Ridgeback, perhaps?

Weimeraner?

Vizsla?

Damn this annoying game of yours!


----------



## Tabatha

Scottish Deer Hound?


----------



## blossom112

Great Dane ...................Because I know they are very hard to get from a ckc breeder !!!
took me almost 2 years


----------



## Grey Legion

Windowlicka said:


> Single colour pattern variant... Hmmm....
> 
> A Rhodesian Ridgeback, perhaps?
> 
> Weimeraner?
> 
> Vizsla?
> 
> Damn this annoying game of yours!


ding ding ding

we have a winner !!

It's a ridgeback !!

good job, only two hints


----------



## gucci17

wait...you mean it's not this one?


----------



## Tabatha

Grey Legion said:


> ding ding ding
> 
> we have a winner !!
> 
> It's a ridgeback !!
> 
> good job, only two hints


Great choice, I've met a number of them while working for a veterinarian for 6 years. Very stable temperament, loyal family dogs. Congratulations!


----------



## Windowlicka

Grey Legion said:


> ding ding ding
> 
> we have a winner !!
> 
> It's a ridgeback !!
> 
> good job, only two hints


Do I get to give a Gwyneth Paltrow-esque Oscar acceptance speech?!? (c/w tears'n all)  

Great dogs - a friend of ours had one back home in Blighty, and (as Tabatha says) the temperament was just awesome.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## BillD

It has been a while since I bought a dog from a breeder. We said goodbue to our Golden 2 years ago. The breeder is still operating and last time I contacted her (via E-mail) to tell her we had lost our dog, she responded the next day, with a lovely letter. As well as running her kennel, she was president of the Golden Club of Toronto, and also was the contact for rescue dogs. I can't say enough good things about her and her husband, and the other kennel they partnered with on the sire. The Golden Club requires all it's breeders to abide by a code of ethics, so you should be treated the same by any of them. Sounds like other breed clubs could use some direction.


----------



## Grey Legion

BillD said:


> It has been a while since I bought a dog from a breeder. We said goodbue to our Golden 2 years ago. The breeder is still operating and last time I contacted her (via E-mail) to tell her we had lost our dog, she responded the next day, with a lovely letter. As well as running her kennel, she was president of the Golden Club of Toronto, and also was the contact for rescue dogs. I can't say enough good things about her and her husband, and the other kennel they partnered with on the sire. The Golden Club requires all it's breeders to abide by a code of ethics, so you should be treated the same by any of them. Sounds like other breed clubs could use some direction.


Bill,

I have found some good ones as well, the problem being is you have to sift through alot of not-so-good ones to find them, but once you do it is well worth it. I guess like anything in today's world..do you homework and buyer beware and be aware !


----------



## KnaveTO

I knew of some breeders out in Milton years ago. Remember haveing dinner over at their place and sitting at the table face to face with one of their dogs who was sitting beside me... LOL


----------



## Grey Legion

Biggest one I have seen is 29 inches at the shoulder, but even the breeder says he is "freakishly" large. The tend to range between 24-26 inches and about 80-100 pounds for a male.


----------



## KnaveTO

I was a young teen back then... so not as tall as now. But I do remember them as beautiful and well mannered dogs


----------



## Grey Legion

That is what my research leads me to believe.


----------

